# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  بازگشت نظام قدیم ب مدار کنکور 400

## Arnold

سخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش مجلس گفت:‌ مخالفت‌های سازمان سنجش و وزارت علوم برای تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم که پیش‌تر اعلام شده بود هم به دلیل مسائل مالی آنها بوده و هم به دلیل عدم طراحی سؤالات جدید برای این عده؛ بخش‌های مختلف دولت در آموزش عالی اعلام می‌کنند که چون بنای اجرای سند تحول را دارند امکان طراحی سؤالات جداگانه و در نظر گرفتن محتوا برای داوطلبین نظام قدیم در کنکور وجود ندارد.

فلاحی خاطرنشان کرد: سازمان سنجش می‌گوید تاکنون سه بار کنکور نظام قدیم در سال‌های (۹۷،۹۸ و ۹۹) برگزار کرده است. اما کمیسیون در جلسه روز یکشنبه موافقت خود را با تمدید حضور داوطلبین نظام قدیم در کنکور در سال ۱۴۰۰ و برای آخرین بار اعلام کرد تا پرونده داوطلبین نظام قدیم در کنکور برای همیشه بسته شود.

----------


## king of konkur

ایشالا برگرده نظام قدیم. واقعا بعضی بچه های نظام قدیم هستن هنوز توانایی خرید کتاب جدید رو پیدا نکردن. خیلی بد شده اوضاع خیلی.

----------


## keihani

جدی وقتی سنجش اینو گفته کسی نبوده بزنه تو دهنش؟
آخه 97؟؟؟
97 آخرین کنکور برحق نظام قدیمه بوده. چه منتی میزارید آخه؟

----------


## Maneli

دوستان به طور قطع نظام قدیم برگزار میشه یا نه؟؟؟؟
خیلی گیج کننده کردن قضیه رو !!!!!نتیجه ی قطعی چیه؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 
سنجش هم گفته تا اطلاعیه ندادم چیزی رو قبول نکنید

----------


## Mahdis79

نه تورو خدا سال ۹۷ هم جدید برگزار میکردید :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Oxygen

جمعش کنین بساطو. بسه دیگه هی نظام قدیم نظام قدیم

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

یکی بره به این اسکولای سازمان سنجش بفهمونه که سال ۹۷ کنکور تک نظامه بوده:/

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_خب الان چی شد دقیقا؟!؟؟نظام قدیم هست یا نه طبق اول حرفاشون نیست ولی اخرش گفت هست_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط SOLO_PRODUCTION


یکی بره به این اسکولای سازمان سنجش بفهمونه که سال ۹۷ کنکور تک نظامه بوده:/


خخخخخ
۹۷ هم کنکور ۲ نظامه حساب کرده_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_سال داره تموم میشه هنوز معلوم نیست کنکور بعدی چطوره اینا هم منتظر انتخابات آمر.یکان فعلا مملکت رو هواس..._

----------


## Matean

چی شد اخرش؟هست یانه؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Matean


چی شد اخرش؟هست یانه؟


باید دید سنجش چه اطلاعیه ای میزنه_

----------

